# Genton on HP5310m

## Geek2010

Hi,

I'm Portuguese and recently bought a HP ProBook 5310m. I install gentoo in the first boot but sometimes it does not cool as expected, the temperature reaches 40º 

Some one have this laptop and have it fresh?

I try the lm_sensors and pwmconfig to increase fan speed but no pwm device found.

(I don't kown if is the best sub-forum, if not where I can do it?)

----------

## elsphinc

maybe try setting up cpufreq to regulate the cpu

----------

## Geek2010

I dos not mensioned, but if I "block" the CPU frequency to 800Mhz this still get some heat.

I have searched something about the GPU, is a Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset but nothing of interest.

The disk have the temperature arround 38º

----------

